# OP7 lässt sich nicht programmeren!!



## Mattle (20 April 2009)

Hilfe,

ich möchte ein OP7 mit meinem PG programmieren, habe mir jetzt nach langem suchen ein Programmierkabel sub-D 15pol (OP7) ---> 25pol (PG)
gelötet. Hatte auch damit bereits einen Erfolg. Aber nach erneutem Versuch kommt jetzt immer bei ProTool: Keine Verbindung zum OP ; und am Display im OP kommt kurz: UART ERROR 00A0 0020

Kann mir jemand Helfen???


----------



## marlob (20 April 2009)

Kontrolliere mal deine Einstellungen der COM-Schnittstelle. Stimmen die auf beiden Seiten?


----------



## marlob (20 April 2009)

Hier mal ein Link aus der Siemens-FAQ
Warum kommt es zum Verbindungsabbruch beim seriellen Projekt-Transfer mit ProTool auf ein OP?


----------



## Mattle (20 April 2009)

Einstellungen geprüft, Denke alles OK!?
gibt ja net viele


----------



## marlob (20 April 2009)

Mattle schrieb:


> Einstellungen geprüft, Denke alles OK!?
> gibt ja net viele


Denkst du, oder weisst du ;-)
du hast dein Kabel selber gelötet, hast du das mal kontrolliert ob da noch alles mit stimmt?


----------



## Mattle (20 April 2009)

ich denke. Dip-Schalter an der OP alle auf Off, Einstellungen am PG Übertragung Com1 (Com2 nicht vorh.) 9600Baud (alle anderen auch durchprobiert, auch nix anderes). Mehr gibt´s ja net. 

Kabel is in Ordnung, denke ich, folgende belegung:

15pol (OP7)         25pol (PG)  

      3                       2 
      4                       3
      12                     7


----------



## Mattle (20 April 2009)

Fehler gefunden!!!!!!!

Pin im Steckergehäuse für GND war abgerissen.
Danke für deine Hilfe!!!

MfG
Mattle


----------

